# Verizon Posts Thunderbolt GB OTA PDF - OTA Now LIVE (27SEP11)!



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thunderbolt OTA PDF

Looks like we are getting 2.11.605.3 the last leak we got. Looks like I was right when I said it still could be the OTA despite the VM issue and FFC issue some are having. Oh well I guess that means another update won't be far behind. At least stock people get GB finally.

Enhancements:
+ Download Manager App:
New App to manage all of your downloads from web browsing,
email attachments and other apps.
+ App and Power Management Details:
Under Manage Applications, a new "Running" tab displays a list of active
applications and the storage and memory being used by each. Power
efficiency mode option has also been added under Settings > Power.
+ New Desktop User Interface:
New widgets, icons and screens with refreshed colors.
+ Dock Icons:
Static Phone, App Launcher and Contacts icons are replaced within a
customizable dock. Three swappable icons and the App Launcher icon
are fixed to the Dock at the bottom of all home screen panels for easy
and instant access.

Additional Device Features:
+ Alarm notifications will no longer appear while in Emergency Mode.
+ Improved data connectivity.
+ Improved audio quality while using Bluetooth®.
+ Decreased wait time when saving audio attachments.
+ V CAST Tones now comes preloaded.
+ New Google Books app.
+ Enhanced UI for data roaming.
+ SMS messages send to correct recipient.
+ Reduced Force Close errors while using TuneWiki.
+ Reduced Force Close errors when using the front camera.
+ Audio on BT Car Kit no longer reroutes to phone when receiving a SMS message.

EDIT: The OTA is now live! Go grab it all you stock users!


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, HTC/VZW are about to have a lot of pissed-off customers. Again.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

+ Dock Icons:
Static Phone, App Launcher and Contacts icons are replaced within a
customizable dock. Three swappable icons and the App Launcher icon
are fixed to the Dock at the bottom of all home screen panels for easy
and instant access.

What is this? I don't remember this being in sense 2.1 and it sounds like the double shot rosie to me....


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> + Dock Icons:
> Static Phone, App Launcher and Contacts icons are replaced within a
> customizable dock. Three swappable icons and the App Launcher icon
> are fixed to the Dock at the bottom of all home screen panels for easy
> ...


Yeah I'm curious WTF they are talking about. However the last OTA had notes in the PDF of something that never came as well.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"lambda said:


> Wow, HTC/VZW are about to have a lot of pissed-off customers. Again.


Can't please everybody. If its not one thing, its another. Besides once they get gb they'll start *****ing for ics. Oh well.


----------



## Quantify (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I'm curious WTF they are talking about. However the last OTA had notes in the PDF of something that never came as well.


This is a misprint...this came from the Motorola updates...Droid X and Droid 2. http://goo.gl/3uR1P.


----------



## Marinoid (Aug 27, 2011)

I wonder if the VM notification not working is going to be addressed by Verizon changing how they push the notification, ie: It's not broken!? Gtalk may be getting updated for compatibility with this build? These answers make more sense than shipping a build not ready for real world.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> + Dock Icons:
> Static Phone, App Launcher and Contacts icons are replaced within a
> customizable dock. Three swappable icons and the App Launcher icon
> are fixed to the Dock at the bottom of all home screen panels for easy
> ...





Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I'm curious WTF they are talking about. However the last OTA had notes in the PDF of something that never came as well.


This is from the Droid X Gingerbread update.

The Droid X Froyo launcher had Phone (left), App Launcher (middle), Contacts (Right). Then when upgraded to Gingerbread changed to "Three swappable icons and the App Launcher"

Looks like Verizon can get their phones straight...lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

bp328i said:


> This is from the Droid X Gingerbread update.
> 
> The Droid X Froyo launcher had Phone (left), App Launcher (middle), Contacts (Right). Then when upgraded to Gingerbread changed to "Three swappable icons and the App Launcher"
> 
> Looks like Verizon can get their phones straight...lol


Lol that's funny.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

villae81 said:


> Can't please everybody. If its not one thing, its another. Besides once they get gb they'll start *****ing for ics. Oh well.


Your right, you can't please everybody. Although most people consider voicemails very important considering many people NEED to have them for their jobs. I know you can always use google voice, but you shouldn't have to use a third party app just to get your voicemails. If they really don't work in thjs update its just another Verizon fail, wouldn't surprise me though.


----------



## lharris428 (Jul 23, 2011)

I get voicemail notifications without issue. Are you guys that aren't getting the VM notifications using debloats?

Everyone's debloat wacks visual voicemail..... which is actually useful unlike the other crap. I make my own debloat and the VM notifications work fine for me. I get the little icon that looks like a red and white tape icon in the top corner and it's in the notification pull down.

Maybe it's tied to something in that APK weather you use VVM or not.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

lharris428 said:


> I get voicemail notifications without issue. Are you guys that aren't getting the VM notifications using debloats?
> 
> Everyone's debloat wacks visual voicemail..... which is actually useful unlike the other crap. I make my own debloat and the VM notifications work fine for me. I get the little icon that looks like a red and white tape icon in the top corner and it's in the notification pull down.
> 
> Maybe it's tied to something in that APK weather you use VVM or not.


I believe they are speaking of regular voicemail notifications for users who don't pay for or use VVM.


----------



## lharris428 (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I believe they are speaking of regular voicemail notifications for users who don't pay for or use VVM.


Is there a difference, can you describe a regular voicemail notification? I'm going to flash my own cooked up version of 2.11.605.3 and I'll not setup VVM at first to check this out. I'm just a lurker and I read through here and on android news sites and there are a whole bunch of people upset about this which stinks.

I have a real hard time accepting that VZW would release this rom with such a big usability flaw and that it has this flaw and is being release so late. Then we had the reboot issue... its terrible. Plus, I am tired of paying such a high premium compared to Sprint and this is just marking another notch in the coffin. I try to justify it to my self that I am getting my money's worth because of the ridiculous signal coverage in NY. I used to be a road technician for a computer store and I've regularly made calls in places in rural Greene and Delaware County NY, places that look like they should be in a scene from Deliverence.

I was thinking/making an assumption that perhaps the VVM.apk has code in it to handle voice mail notifications regardless if you use/pay for VVM. I'm curious if anyone who experienced this issue happened to be running an RRU or a rooted and bloated rom.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"lharris428 said:


> Is there a difference, can you describe a regular voicemail notification? I'm going to flash my own cooked up version of 2.11.605.3 and I'll not setup VVM at first to check this out. I'm just a lurker and I read through here and on android news sites and there are a whole bunch of people upset about this which stinks.
> 
> I have a real hard time accepting that VZW would release this rom with such a big usability flaw and that it has this flaw and is being release so late. Then we had the reboot issue... its terrible. Plus, I am tired of paying such a high premium compared to Sprint and this is just marking another notch in the coffin. I try to justify it to my self that I am getting my money's worth because of the ridiculous signal coverage in NY. I used to be a road technician for a computer store and I've regularly made calls in places in rural Greene and Delaware County NY, places that look like they should be in a scene from Deliverence.
> 
> I was thinking/making an assumption that perhaps the VVM.apk has code in it to handle voice mail notifications regardless if you use/pay for VVM. I'm curious if anyone who experienced this issue happened to be running an RRU or a rooted and bloated rom.


From my understanding vvm is visual voice mail and vm is just normal voicemail I think


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The OTA is apparently now LIVE! Go grab it if you are a stock kinda guy/gal!


----------



## yellowj704 (Jul 29, 2011)

Quick, someone extract the kernel and post it!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yellowj704 said:


> Quick, someone extract the kernel and post it!


Why what's so good about the kernel? Devs have been using it since the leaks came out.


----------



## yellowj704 (Jul 29, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> Why what's so good about the kernel? Devs have been using it since the leaks came out.


I may be wrong here, so correct me if I am, but devs have been using the BASE since the leak, whereas the kernel is proprietary to Htc.. So the kernels we have now are all custom linux based ones that individuals have made themselves. With the proper kernel released, real dev work based off of it can begin.

Devs- am i right or completely off base here (no pun intended)


----------



## yellowj704 (Jul 29, 2011)

This is why there are so many froyo kernels available, because it's been officially released.. And this is the first official GB release.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

The gb kernel has been ripped from the leaks. Same one I believe.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> The gb kernel has been ripped from the leaks. Same one I believe.


That's what I was under the impression of as well.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

yellowj704 said:


> I may be wrong here, so correct me if I am, but devs have been using the BASE since the leak, whereas the kernel is proprietary to Htc.. So the kernels we have now are all custom linux based ones that individuals have made themselves. With the proper kernel released, real dev work based off of it can begin.
> 
> Devs- am i right or completely off base here (no pun intended)


Yeah, that's incorrect. They're waiting for source to be released.


----------



## fparedes070 (Aug 10, 2011)

That's crazy!! It's officially here, its all over android police.... Can't wait for devs to get a hold of the source and improve those kick a$$ roms we now have.... Thank you again!!!


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

As of now, HTC is again in violation of the GPL.


----------



## fparedes070 (Aug 10, 2011)

"icanhazdroid said:


> As of now, HTC is again in violation of the GPL.


I'm sorry, I'm still a noob to all this, what is gpl and how is HTC violating it?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

fparedes070 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm still a noob to all this, what is gpl and how is HTC violating it?


GPL is a license used by Google/Linux. Anyone who uses the Linux kernel (All Android ROM's) must release source code when they release their finished product. Until HTC releases source for their latest release (The GB OTA they just pushed) they are violating the GPL.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang, just an FYI when I click on the PDF to download it, it just show's the update from May. I don't know if Verizon took it down or if I have it cached but just something I wanted to bring to your attention.


----------



## fparedes070 (Aug 10, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> GPL is a license used by Google/Linux. Anyone who uses the Linux kernel (All Android ROM's) must release source code when they release their finished product. Until HTC releases source for their latest release (The GB OTA they just pushed) they are violating the GPL.


Oh okay, thanks bro, well detailed


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 30, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> GPL is a license used by Google/Linux. Anyone who uses the Linux kernel (All Android ROM's) must release source code when they release their finished product. Until HTC releases source for their latest release (The GB OTA they just pushed) they are violating the GPL.


Is there someone to actually enforce this? I'm sorry but I would like to see HTC get slapped around a bit.

Second, I haz gingerbreadz OTA downloading now.

***Edit***
LOL, the download failed. I am assuming that their update servers are swamped now. Don't really know.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

dumb question since i never really do OTA updates just wait for someone to turn it into a custom rom lol, but downloading the OTA will make me loose root correct?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

j35u5fr34k said:


> Is there someone to actually enforce this? I'm sorry but I would like to see HTC get slapped around a bit.
> 
> Second, I haz gingerbreadz OTA downloading now.
> 
> ...


Technically, Google would have to be the ones to enforce this, but they never do. When the phone was first released we had to wait 2 and a half weeks to get source and never heard a thing from Google..


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

jr4000watts90 said:


> dumb question since i never really do OTA updates just wait for someone to turn it into a custom rom lol, but downloading the OTA will make me loose root correct?


Any ROM that is based off the 2.11.605.3 build (Should be in the ROM info) already has it built in.

And yes the OTA will make you lose root, and you may not be able to get back. (I believe you can with revolutionary but not sure)


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

ahhh il just wait. hopefully the source is released as well. SOAB is running amazing for me so i cant complain until it comes out.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> As of now, HTC is again in violation of the GPL.


Actually, they're not. A formal request for source needs to be made and they have thirty days to comply.


----------



## Ezekiel2214 (Jul 25, 2011)

I would be mad about the horrible support for the TB if it wasn't for the awesome devs on this phone... can't complain. Thx guys.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"Ezekiel2214 said:


> I would be mad about the horrible support for the TB if it wasn't for the awesome devs on this phone... can't complain. Thx guys.


^^ +1


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> ^^ +1


Completely agree. Phone has been out for half a year and still have tons of development going into it. A little worried about when the Prime or Vigor come out, but hell, I will probably buy 1 of the 2 anyways, cause that is just how I am.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Completely agree. Phone has been out for half a year and still have tons of development going into it. A little worried about when the Prime or Vigor come out, but hell, I will probably buy 1 of the 2 anyways, cause that is just how I am.


mmmmm the Prime! *drools*


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> mmmmm the Prime! *drools*


As long as it is a Google experience device I will be happy. No Samsung skin PLEASE!


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

Can we get a class-action suit against HTC/Verizon? They release buggy hardware with buggy software and patch it with more bugs? I truly feel like I have been fleeced, as I'm sure many of you do.
If it wasn't for the awesome devs I would've already thrown this thing in the river!!!!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

UNC said:


> Can we get a class-action suit against HTC/Verizon? They release buggy hardware with buggy software and patch it with more bugs? I truly feel like I have been fleeced, as I'm sure many of you do.
> If it wasn't for the awesome devs I would've already thrown this thing in the river!!!!


Meh, can't be perfect. Stock users get GB with minimal issues, and we continue to live in the land of gods (Devs). And how would you say the hardware is buggy other than some power buttons getting stuck?


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Meh, can't be perfect. Stock users get GB with minimal issues, and we continue to live in the land of gods (Devs). And how would you say the hardware is buggy other than some power buttons getting stuck?


The radio is known to drop signal for a few seconds during the handoff (which sucks when streaming anything), the power button (mine isn't stuck it's REALLY loose) and the GPS takes WAY longer than it should to acquire.
I've had quite a few Android devices and this is by far the worst of the lot. (G1, Droid, Incredible, Sammy 10.1, TB)

I guess it's better than the Xoom though!!!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

UNC said:


> The radio is known to drop signal for a few seconds during the handoff (which sucks when streaming anything), the power button (mine isn't stuck it's REALLY loose) and the GPS takes WAY longer than it should to acquire.
> I've had quite a few Android devices and this is by far the worst of the lot. (G1, Droid, Incredible, Sammy 10.1, TB)
> 
> I guess it's better than the Xoom though!!!


My hand off is damn near instant, can watch items being streamed and download things without issue.

The power button is crap, I will admit, no problems with mine but know others that have said problems.

My GPS has never taken more than 10 seconds to start, this was a problem when the phone first came out but has since been fixed.

I would say this phone is right in the middle of the pack, got it for 4G, and so far it has held up. I wouldn't say it's the best phone in the world, but no reason to sue someone over it.

And yes of course most things are better than the Xoom =P. Well except anything Apple, I like staying outside the walled garden.


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> My hand off is damn near instant, can watch items being streamed and download things without issue.
> 
> The power button is crap, I will admit, no problems with mine but know others that have said problems.
> 
> ...


I can download things, but if I'm streaming ESPN radio for example and it hands off from 4g to 3g or to wifi the stream stops. Doesn't matter which rom/radio/TB I use, I get the same results . (3rd TB 2 returned for data issues already)

BTW, I didn't say it was the worst Android device, just the worst that I have owned (and the most expensive, go figure). I would still take it over the LG or the Droid Charge.

(I would actually take anything Apple makes over the Xoom even a Pippin!!!!)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> As long as it is a Google experience device I will be happy. No Samsung skin PLEASE!


Should be stock ICS.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Should be stock ICS.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


I really hope so, but hey, you never know, right?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I really hope so, but hey, you never know, right?


I would hope Google would NEVER allow a Nexus phone to have manufacturer skins installed!


----------

